# être en train de se faire mouiller



## nasti

_[...] _/ Rebonjour 

- _Après t'avoir attendu sous la pluie pendant une demi heure, je suis tout(e) mouillé(e), je suis tout(e) trempé(e), je suis trempé(e) jusqu'aux os._

= le résultat, l'aspect accompli (ça y est, c'est fait, je suis tout(e) mouillé(e)).

Comment exprimer la même idée avec l'aspect inaccompli ? L'idée d'être en train de devenir tout mouillé(e) ?

Par ex. :

- _Allô, merde, t'es où toi ? Je t'attends depuis 15 minutes,(sans parapluie), _je trempe_ / j_e me fais tremper_ / _je suis en train de devenir tout(e) trempé(e)_. J'en ai marre ! _

Merci 

(_je barre tout ce qui est incorrect pour ceux qui ont la mémoire visuelle (moi  )_


----------



## Oh là là

...je suis  trempée comme une soupe, ...je suis mouillée jusqu'aux os


----------



## Calamitintin

Dans ces cas là je dis (en grommelant) : "Je suis en train de me faire tremper" ou "je vais être trempée" (et d'ailleurs ça a commencé). 

_Je trempe_, c'est quand tu es dans ton bain, ou à la piscine et que tu te délasses (si tu nages activement tu ne diras pas que tu trempes/fais trempette).

_Je suis en  train de devenir toute trempée_, c'est lourd et ça ne correspond pas au ton léger et familier de "tremper".


----------



## nasti

Merci Oh là là et Calamitintin !  [...]


"Dans ces cas là je dis (en grommelant) : "Je suis en train de me faire tremper" ou "je vais être trempée" (et d'ailleurs ça a commencé)." (Calamitintin)

Ok, je dirai alors comme toi ! 


_"Je trempe" -_ ok.


----------



## newg

Et moi je dirai :

_"J'me fais tremper !"_


----------



## janpol

je vais bientôt être trempé(e) jusqu'aux os !


----------



## newg

janpol said:


> je vais bientôt être trempé(e) jusqu'aux os !


 
Les d'jeuns ne disent pas ça


----------



## janpol

je te crois volontiers mais l'âge de celui/celle qui attend n'est pas précisé ! On peut bien attendre à tout âge...


----------



## 314ns

Pour ma part, je dis : "J'me fais rincer".


----------



## newg

Je sais je sais  
Je plaisantais ! Mais je voulais juste préciser que moi je ne dirais jamais ça même si je comprends l'expression... 
Petite précision qu'il est toujours bon de savoir suivant les personnes à qui l'on parle


----------



## TitTornade

Bonsoir, moi je dis dis comme NewG.
Sinon : "j'me fais saucer" ou "j'me prends une saucée" ou "j'me prends une de ces saucées"


----------



## Asmodée

Si tu ne désires pas utiliser du vocabulaire appartenant au registre familier :

"_dépêche-toi, je mouille_" tout simplement c'est correcte.

c'est vrai qu'il n'y a pas trop de terme pour décrire l'action "_en train de devenir tout mouillé_" mais il y a aussi le choix de la périphrase "_je suis pile sous une averse !_" ou celle de TiteTornade "_J'me prends une de ces saucées_" (plus familier)


----------



## nasti

Asmodée said:


> _je mouille_"



Ce n'est pas très connoté sexuellement ... ?


----------



## Asmodée

Effectivement,  (et c'est bien là toute la subtilité du propos ) dans le cas où c'est une fille qui parle, mais pas dans le contexte d'une conversation téléphonique sous la pluie (ou alors c'est une conversation bien étrange...)

_Je suis trempée_ à la même connotation


----------



## TitTornade

bonjour,
Euh, si une fille me dit : "je mouille", je ne comprends que la connotation sexuelle... 

Par contre, si elle me dit : "je suis trempée", je comprends uniquement qu'elle a pris la pluie, qu'elle a été arrosée (jeux d'eau), qu'elle a voulu nettoyer la cabine de douche (en tailleur) et qu'elle a ouvert le robinet sans se méfier   ...


----------



## janpol

Il me semble que l'emploi de la forme pronominale supprime l'ambiguïté : "je me mouille", d'ailleurs, c'est ce que j'ai toujours entendu dire (par une personne qui recevait la pluie)


----------



## Asmodée

Pour moi : "je me mouille" est volontaire, "_je me mouille les mains pour me les laver_", "_je me mouille en sautant dans une flaque d'eau_", "_je me mouille la tête pour me rafraîchir_" etc.
Dans le cas de la cas de la pluie, la personne mouille sans qu'elle n'y soit pour quelque chose du coup je dirais : "_la pluie tombe : je mouille_" (i.e.: la pluie me mouille et non moi)


----------



## TitTornade

re,
Je suis d'accord avec Asmodée : pour moi "je me mouille", c'est uniquement _actif_ ! "Je me mouille la nuque avant de plonger dans la piscine"
"Je me mouille" : jamais entendu sous cette forme, pour dire que "je prends la pluie", "je me fais mouiller"... régionalisme ?

Asm, si tu me dis : "la pluie tombe et je mouille", ben je ne pourrais pas faire autrement que d'avoir le sourire en coin, je comprendrai autre chose que la pluie qui te mouille (si tu es une Asmodée ) !!
Par contre si tu dis, "La pluie tombe et, là, ça mouille vraiment", pour moi, il n'y a pas d'ambuiguité : tu es trempé(e) à cause de le pluie !


----------



## Asmodée

TitTornade said:


> régionalisme ?


 probablement



TitTornade said:


> Asm, si tu me dis : "la pluie tombe et je mouille", ben je ne pourrais pas faire autrement que d'avoir le sourire en coin, je comprendrai autre chose que la pluie qui te mouille (si tu es une Asmodée ) !!
> Par contre si tu dis, "La pluie tombe et, là, ça mouille vraiment", pour moi, il n'y a pas d'ambuiguité : tu es trempé(e) à cause de le pluie !


 
Tout à fait d'accord avec toi Tornade, mais j'aime les ambiguïtés, et j'en rajouterais rien que pour te voir sourire... c'est tout le charme de la langue 

"ça mouille" enlève l'ambiguïté certes mais nous ramène dans le registre familier.


----------



## janpol

J'allais poser la même question : régionalisme ?
Je pensais à un emploi de la forme pronominale qui appartient au registre familier : une action involontaire comme "je me caille" plutôt que "je caille" ou "je me suis pris / ramassé un PV / une baffe / un râteau..." plutôt que "j'ai pris / ramassé..."


----------



## itka

Et "Je suis en train de me faire mouiller/tremper (jusqu'aux os)" ça ne vous convient pas ?


> "la pluie tombe et je mouille"


  Là, il y a sûrement un régionalisme !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,

« Il pleut il mouille, 
C'est la fête à la grenouille. » 
(comptine connue)


----------



## TitTornade

ah oui Karine frrrrrrrrrr 
j'avais oublié que le verbe mouiller pouvait être impersonnel


----------



## Nicomon

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> « Il pleut il mouille,
> C'est la fête à la grenouille. »


 Et quand il ne pleuvra plus, ce sera la fête à la tortue. 

Je ne dirais pas non plus : je (me) mouille. Pour les raisons déjà données. 

À la québécoise plus très jeune : _Coudon, t'es où? Il mouille à siaux/il pleut à boire debout** et je suis trempe / trempée comme une lavette **._

** siaux = seaux = il pleut abondamment 
** comme une lavette = équivalent québécois de « comme une soupe »

Edit : pointvirgule a raison :  c'est _trempe_, qu'on dit 


> Québec] [Familier]
> ​Trempé, mouillé. Mes vêtements sont tout trempes.


----------



## pointvirgule

Nicomon said:


> _je suis trempée comme une lavette_


Ou _je suis tout trempe_.


----------



## TitTornade

Nicomon said:


> _ Il mouille à siaux_
> 
> ** siaux = seaux = il pleut abondamment


 
Hihihi ! "Il pleut à siaux" : je pensais qu'on disait ça que par chez moi


----------



## Reliure

itka said:


> Et "Je suis en train de me faire mouiller/tremper (jusqu'aux os)" ça ne vous convient pas ?
> Citation:
> "la pluie tombe et je mouille"
> 
> Là, il y a sûrement un régionalisme !


 
Tout à fait d'accord, en outre pour moi la forme pronominale n'indique pas forcément une action volontaire.

exemple:
"_J'ai pas pensé à emmener un parapluie, du coup je me suis mouillée en rentrant_"

pour ma part je dis facilement:

- _Allô, merde, t'es où toi ? Je t'attends depuis 15 minutes, *je me fais doucher* /* je suis en train de me faire une doucher*. J'en ai marre ! ..._

TitTornade et Asmodée diront si ça leur paraît connoté ou non...


----------



## Asmodée

Rappelons nous quand même que le but du sujet est de trouver une façon de dire : "_je suis en train de devenir tout mouillé_". La forme impersonnelle proposée par Karine _il mouille_ semble une bonne alternative, cette fois lavée de toute connotation...


----------



## itka

Moi, pour une fois, je ne suis pas du tout d'accord avec Karine.
On peut bien dire "il mouille" (sur le modèle de "il pleut") avec une intention humoristique, mais si je veux dire (sans rigoler) que je suis en train de me faire doucher, je n'aurais pas l'idée d'employer ce verbe impersonnel.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

itka said:


> Moi, pour une fois, je ne suis pas du tout d'accord avec Karine. [...]


Mais, euh ! Ce n'était pas une « proposition » mais juste la seule illustration de mouiller dans ce sens que je connaisse...  Et c'est une comptine ! 
Je crois que je dirais que je suis en train de me prendre la sauce, et que je commence à en avoir marre...


----------



## itka

Ah bon ! D'accord avec toi, alors.
Je connais aussi la comptine et justement cet emploi de "il mouille" m'a toujours semblé étrange, provincialisme ou licence "poétique"...


----------



## Nicomon

itka said:


> Je connais aussi la comptine et justement cet emploi de "il mouille" m'a toujours semblé étrange, provincialisme ou licence "poétique"...


 C'est que vois-tu... _il flotte_ ne rimerait pas très bien avec _grenouille_. 

Et moi _il mouille_ m'est très familier. 





> _Région._ (Ouest et Canada). Pleuvoir. _Chaque matin les hommes examinaient le ciel et tenaient conseil. − Le vent tourne au sudet. Blasphème! Il va mouiller encore, c'est clair_ (Hémon, _M. Chapdelaine_, 1916, p.95). _Z'Yeux-Ronds peut courir à toutes jambes, une nuit de temps quand il mouille, sans se cogner sur rien_ (Guèvremont, _Survenant_, 1945, p.143).
> − [Début d'une comptine largement répandue] _Il pleut, il mouille, C'est la fête à la grenouille..._ .


 Je crois que le TLFI a censuré un mot...

_Je suis en train de me prendre la sauce_ ne serait pas bien compris chez nous.  _Je_ _suis en train de me faire doucher_ me semble plus international.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

D'accord pour l'emploi impersonnel de mouiller.
On peut même dire :
- Ça mouille sec ! 

(Pas pu résister, je m'efface)


----------

